# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Что оставить после себя

## Psyonic

Здравствуйте.

Мне бы хотелось посоветоваться насчёт того, что можно оставить после себя родным: ведь им и так придётся нелегко, так что неплохо было бы немного уменьшить им хлопоты, чтобы, по крайней мере, им не пришлось занимать и потом рассчитываться с долгами.

Первое, что пришло в голову: это продать почку, но неизвестно, что покажут анализы, и купят ли её в итоге. А как ещё можно раздобыть некую сумму денег? Допустим, что сбережений слишком мало, а на заработок времени уже не остаётся.

Заранее спасибо за любые советы.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Привет, у меня тоже была мысль что хорошо бы было если суицидники свои органы отдавали тем кто хочет жить..

 Но по тв был такой случай девушки пересадили почку и потом у нее стали депрессии и поменялось мировоззрение и девушка в черном приходила к ней во сне...а потом выяснилось что ей пересадили почку от девушки, которая  была готом и покончила суицидом...  и та котор с почкой пошла к экстрасенсу и потом у нее произошло отторжение ..и после этого она снова стала жить как раньше и чувствовать радость жизни... 
если эта история  была  правдой ?

так что перед тем как отдавать орган, надо думать позитивно и любить жизнь...

----------


## Selbstmord

> Но по тв был такой случай


 Бред все это, 99%.

----------


## kozhemjaka

> Бред все это, 99%.


 Можно на каждом углу кричать "бред" и "чушь". Было бы неплохо аргументировать свой ответ...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Кучку дерьма.Тоже самое что и они дали нам.Все люди будущим поколениям.

----------


## Гражданин

Выбери жизнь (с)

----------


## Dalia

Не оставлять свой труп.

----------


## Агата

Что значит на заработок времени нет? может, тогда уж желания, а не времени
Вообще отличный план пропасть без вести: и родным с похоронами не париться, и им проще будет без осуждения со стороны всяких сплетников. А если ещё упереться в лес, то и животным будет чем перекусить.

----------


## безымянный

Я хочу оставить что-нибудь после себя. Но не совсем материальное. Я хотел проявить себя в творчестве, чем и занимаюсь. После себя мечтаю оставить исписанный текстами, стихами, рассказами и идеями молескин. и ещё несколько вещей.

non omnis moriar

----------


## Winter

Ничего - вот идеальный вариант.
Был человек - и нету. Только так не бывает)

----------


## Неурус

Я хочу оставить своего ребёнка! И я согласен с высказыванием что ради любви стоит жить! Только была бы она вечной! Деньги есть у меня на книжке первый 5 лет прокормить его хватит! Самое главное что бы девушка аборт не сделала!

----------


## Lillu

Что бы ты ни сделал в жизни, это будет незначительно, но очень важно, чтобы ты это сделал

----------


## Танюха

Все равно останется, что то после того как мы уйдем, и это будет значительным для тех кому мы были дороги и есть наверное, если даже нас не станет.....

----------


## Bugimeen

Ничего.
идеальный вариант,растворится во времени.

----------


## Римма

мои стихи - они останутся. как слепки прожитых мгновений. несовершенные, но... ))

----------


## buster777

А я считаю самое главное, не то, что вы оставите, а то что вам оставит этот мир в душе...Очень сложно оставить, что-то после себя, так как маленькая верояность, что это кому-то будет важно настолько, насколько важно вам....



> Я не помню момент, который пытался забыть.
> Я потерял себя, об этом лучше не говорить?
> Я ближе к краю
> Нет, нет, нет,
> Я никогда не забуду
> Нет, нет,
> Я никогда не пожалею
> Нет, Нет
> Я буду жить своей жизнью.

----------


## Дима_

На Земле полно людей, которые оставят много хорошего после себя! Зачем мы нужны?

----------


## Lillu

> На Земле полно людей, которые оставят много хорошего после себя! Зачем мы нужны?


  - Жизнь каждого имеет смысл.....

----------


## Bugimeen

Некоторые говорят что всё предначертано. 
Так быть может мне предначертано выйти через окно ?

----------


## Lillu

> Некоторые говорят что всё предначертано. 
> Так быть может мне предначертано выйти через окно ?


 Потому, что есть надежда, без которой отчаяние убило бы жизнь...

----------


## Bugimeen

эхх...надежда умирает последней.

----------


## оригами

> Я хочу оставить своего ребёнка! И я согласен с высказыванием что ради любви стоит жить! Только была бы она вечной! Деньги есть у меня на книжке первый 5 лет прокормить его хватит! Самое главное что бы девушка аборт не сделала!


 просто пипец !! эгоизм на уровне идиотизма. какой смысл калечить жизнь.. причем сразу двоим?? вы хотите что б они вас всю жизнь проклинали??

----------


## Snape

> просто пипец !! эгоизм на уровне идиотизма. какой смысл калечить жизнь.. причем сразу двоим?? вы хотите что б они вас всю жизнь проклинали??


 +стопицот. Я уже тут говорил, и еще повторю: дети - это для тех, кто свою жизнь хотя бы устроил, а не для нас, тут обретающихся. А это "пусть продолжится мой род, и пусть мой наследник мучается в неполной семье, а я уж лучше сделаю ноги из этого мира" - вызывает лишь презрение, как любой другой эгоизм высшей марки.

----------


## оригами

Razor Smile 
где это он такое писал..? цитату в студию..)

----------


## Snape

> В чем проявляется эгоизм или идиотизм? Он же не написал - "хочу оставить ребенка, чтобы он в старости носил мне стакан с водой"


 По-моему, это эгоизм примерно одного уровня... что вырастить себе сиделку, что сознательно заделать ребенка как "продолжателя рода", и самовыпилиться от его воспитания.

----------


## оригами

точно..не писал. а то было бы странно, он ведь скопытиться решил...
в чем он не прав хочется вам посоветовать прочувствовать на собственном опыте, если фантазии или ума понять не хватает.

----------


## Snape

> Так он же выпиливается (я предположу) не для того, чтобы избежать отцовства, здесь скорее желание оставить после себя что-то... не знаю, можно ли это считать эгоизмом.


 Он самый и есть. "Оставить что-то после себя", и пусть потом это "что-то" мучается в том мире, в котором сам автор не выдержал; а его женщина к тому же пусть мучается в вынашиванием, родами и воспитанием. Если это не эгоизм - то я японский летчик...

----------


## Traumerei

А вдруг ребёнок автора станет самым счастливым человеком в мире ? И все равно на эти "самооправдания", что семья не полная и т.д. Возможно, этот новый человек принесёт что-то доброе в мир и его существование станет смыслом для обоих родителей...

----------


## Snape

> А вдруг...


 А вдруг ты придешь в казино, поставишь все свои сбережения, сорвешь джек-пот, и сможешь переехать жить в Ниццу?

Как говорила моя старая бабка, "вдруг бывает только пук". И это отлично знают те, кто владеет сетями казино и прочих злачных мест, куда приходят страдальцы за "вдруг". Миром правит теория вероятностей - не следует об этом забывать. Конечно, у ребенка из неполной семьи, рожденного от суицидника-отца (и унаследовавшего его гены), воспитанного матерью-одиночкой, озлобленной на мир вообще и мужчин в частности, есть ШАНС стать "самым счастливым человеком в мире". Какой-то шанс даже у детдомовца есть, наверное, чьи оба родителя покончили с собой! Но вероятность его... математики характеризуют это число как "стремящееся к нулю".

Будем реалистами, все-таки.

----------


## Traumerei

Snape,вы полагаете,мысли о самоубийстве передаются по наследству ? Или хотя бы пессимистичный взгляд на мир ?

----------


## Snape

Как знать, как знать... мысли ведь не возникают на пустом месте. Бытие определяет сознание, не так ли? А наши способности (которые во многом даны нам родителями) определяют бытие.

----------


## Troumn

> Snape,вы полагаете,мысли о самоубийстве передаются по наследству ?


 Депрессия может передаваться на генном уровне. Может и пессимистичный взгляд на жизнь тоже.

----------


## оригами

конечно, передаются. мы отражение своих родителей...сужу по себе. с возрастом становлюсь все больше похожей на маму.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Оставляй не оставляй, а в итоге останется боль родным(близким) людям

----------


## Troumn

> Оставляй не оставляй, а в итоге останется боль родным(близким) людям


 Умирая и рождаясь мы делаем кому-то больно.(С) Жаль не помню, чья фраза.

----------


## Игорёк

> Snape,вы полагаете,мысли о самоубийстве передаются по наследству ? Или хотя бы пессимистичный взгляд на мир ?


 конечно передаются.. психологически. также как алкоголизм, и другие гадости. последствия среды выращивания.

----------


## Игорёк

> А вдруг ты придешь в казино, поставишь все свои сбережения, сорвешь джек-пот, и сможешь переехать жить в Ниццу?
> 
> Как говорила моя старая бабка, "вдруг бывает только пук". И это отлично знают те, кто владеет сетями казино и прочих злачных мест, куда приходят страдальцы за "вдруг". Миром правит теория вероятностей - не следует об этом забывать. Конечно, у ребенка из неполной семьи, рожденного от суицидника-отца (и унаследовавшего его гены), воспитанного матерью-одиночкой, озлобленной на мир вообще и мужчин в частности, есть ШАНС стать "самым счастливым человеком в мире". Какой-то шанс даже у детдомовца есть, наверное, чьи оба родителя покончили с собой! Но вероятность его... математики характеризуют это число как "стремящееся к нулю".
> 
> Будем реалистами, все-таки.


 вероятность - только исключения из правил закономерности.

----------


## Snape

> вероятность - только исключения из правил закономерности.


 Хрм? Закономерности состоят из вероятностей. Если ты будешь в рулетке ставить раз за разом на одно и то же число, время от времени (раз в 37-38 конов) будешь выигрывать. Вероятность этого события мала, но событие это - не исключение, а часть закономерности.

----------


## Troumn

> Закономерности состоят из вероятностей


 Да ну, чушь какая-то. Закономерность продумана от и до, этим она и отличается от вероятности.



> Если ты будешь в рулетке ставить раз за разом на одно и то же число, время от времени (раз в 37-38 конов) будешь выигрывать


  Это не точная информация, так что есть вероятность, что периоды между выигрышными конами могут быть как равны друг другу, так и сильно отличаться друг от друга. Иными словами, даже эта система не продуманна до точки, следовательно не является закономерной.

----------


## Snape

Нда, мне следовало добавить слово "в среднем". И закон больших чисел бы со мной согласился.

----------

